# Esqueci o português



## markomario

Nao uso, nem escuto o portuges ha dois anos.  O que faco para nao esquecer tudo? Posso ver Rtp mas nao percebo muito,  pior que antes.  Tomei uns psicofarmacos.  Talvez me arruinaram a memoria.


----------



## guihenning

Continue vendo RTP e tenha contato com falantes nativos, se possível. Quando assistir a filmes, procure por legendas em português e sempre que possível fale e escreva. Escrever, aliás, costuma ajudar a recuperar coisas que aparentemente foram esquecidas.


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> ás, costuma a



 Obrigado, nao tehno ninguem com que falar em portugues. O problema con RTP e' que nao percebo bem o portugues europeo pelas vogais fechadas. Mais facil para compreender e' o portugues brasileiro para mim. Alem disso, misturo o espanhol e o portuges.   
O que foi bom para o meu portuges foram as telenovas brasileras com as legendas em croata. Mas quando fui num curso de portuges na escola das linguas,tudo mudou. Porque estudavamos o portuges europeu e fiquei paralizado. Eu gosto tambem do portugues europeu sem duvida.


----------



## guihenning

markomario said:


> Obrigado, nao tehno ninguem com que falar em portugues. O problema con RTP e' que nao percebo bem o portugues europeo pelas vogais fechadas. Mais facil para compreender e' o portugues brasileiro para mim. Alem disso, misturo o espanhol e o portuges.
> O que foi bom para o meu portuges foram as telenovas brasileras com as legendas em croata. Mas quando fui num curso de portuges na escola das linguas,tudo mudou. Porque estudavamos o portuges europeu e fiquei paralizado. Eu gosto tambem do portugues europeu sem duvida.


Isso explica muito. Pela maneira como escreve, achei que tivesse o português europeu como referência. Procure por canais brasileiros no YouTube, há sites com a programação da Globo, notícias, etc. Isso se preterir a variante brasileira; ou pode-se habituar à fonética portuguesa e casá-la à sua base teórica, aparentemente bem europeia.


----------



## pfaa09

Se entender melhor o inglês do que o português, procure canais do youtube onde ensinam português com apoio de inglês.
Quanto às diferenças entre as variantes do português... nem nós, nativos, sabemos tudo...
Se souber um pouco de cada variante, já é um bom começo para entender a língua no geral.
Tal como o inglês, ou o castelhano, há sempre diferenças pois cada cultura tem os seus costumes e influências.
Uma boa forma de aprender uma língua é vendo filmes de animação, onde a linguagem usada é mais acessível, pois o alvo são crianças.
Há desenhos animados para crianças bem interessantes para os adultos assistirem.
A RTP, devido a ser a televisão do estado, usa um português muito formal. Foge muito pouco a este estigma do português correcto. Isso é bom, é mau para si? Só o markomario pode saber.


----------



## abovethelaws

Bom, antes que tudo seja bem vindo Markomario.

Pela vista nos dois somos não-nativos da língua de Camões.

Eu costumo praticar meu português jogando conversa fora com nativos no whatsapp, e ultimamente tenho me interessado pelo jornal do Dia (pelo fato de terem comentários no fundo da página já está ótimo para mim).

A gente erra, quem não erra? Mas jamais desistimos. Eu me considero muito afortunado para ter nascido numa época de tecnologia onde todos nós temos acesso a internet para tirarmos nossas dúvidas com a ajuda de muitos usuários deste fórum.

Parece um discurso de aniversário kkk


----------



## machadinho

I like Portuguese better. It's much older than Brazilian and sounds way more educated.


----------



## markomario

O meu problema e' a pronuncia portugesa europeia (ou lisboeta).  O portugues da RTP e' otimo, mas as telenovelas brasileiras ainda melhor para mim. Este problema das vogais fechadas e reducao das vogais em portuges europeu. Uma vez falei com uns jovens do Porto - que diferenca! Achei que fossem do Brasil. Portanto, acho que a pronuncia lisboeta invadiu a RTP.


----------



## machadinho

Televisão não, por favor, nem lá nem cá. Música e cinema sim.


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> I like Portuguese better. It's much older than Brazilian and sounds way more educated.



Mas, machadinho, em muitos sentidos a variante européia do português contém muito mais 'modernidades' que a variante brasileira (quase todas as sub-variantes). Há muitos arcaísmos e traços conservadores no português falado, no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

Os velhinhos são mais moderninhos. Curto conservadores não, G.


----------



## pfaa09

markomario said:


> O meu problema e' a pronuncia portuguesa europeia (ou lisboeta). O portugues da RTP e' otimo, mas as telenovelas brasileiras ainda melhor para mim. Este problema das vogais fechadas e reducao das vogais em portuges europeu. Uma vez falei com uns jovens do Porto - que diferenca! Achei que fossem do Brasil. Portanto, acho que a pronuncia lisboeta invadiu a RTP.


A pronúncia portuguesa não é a de Lisboa. Na capital o português é pronunciado de uma forma peculiar, mas também o é no Porto, assim como no Funchal (Ilha da Madeira), na ilha de São Miguel (Açores) ou na região de Trás-os-Montes, etc... não existe uma pronúncia portuguesa, existe o português europeu, como referência à variante falada na Europa, Timor Leste e países lusófonos de África.
O português que ouve na RTP (principalmente de jornalistas e comentadores da estação) é um português padrão de televisão, é um tanto neutro, livre de "sotaques", é por assim dizer, um "português profissional", estadista, no sentido linguístico, como é óbvio.
As novelas brasileiras, que já fazem parte do nosso quotidiano desde 1977, vieram abrir as portas do Brasil, apresentando toda uma cultura que a maioria do povo português desconhecia, e fizeram com que a variante brasileira seja algo natural para nós. Eu lembro-me que toda a gente usava "termos" brasileiros, ou brasileirismos, se quisermos, que em tom de brincadeira foram ficando até aos dias de hoje, ou seja, com a importação das novelas da Globo, a nossa forma de comunicar passou a incluir um pouco da variante brasileira. O mesmo não aconteceu no Brasil, porque não tínhamos este mercado para exportar, pois foram precisamente as telenovelas brasileiras que nos influenciaram a fazer o mesmo em Portugal.
O português europeu entrou mais no Brasil através da literatura (Camões; Eça de Queirós; Fernando Pessoa, etc...), mas não tem o impacto social que tem a televisão. A caixinha mágica, como muitos lhe chamam, tem uma influência brutal numa sociedade, já teve mais, pois hoje em dia temos outras plataformas de informação.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Fiquei de queixo (não tão) caído ao saber que falamos um português arcaico e conservador, um português que estacionou no século XVI, enquanto o de Portugal correu célere como um carro de Fórmula 1, na _Pole Position_.

Talvez o assunto mereça um tópico e este muitas considerações e estas variegado debate _non ad nauseam_.

Embora não sinta que deva gritar de boca fechada ainda que a plenos pulmões silenciosamente, parte de meus neurônios revolta-se, parte intriga-se, parte simplesmente parte, em parte se inquirindo por que nossa língua não-degustativa parou no tempo.


----------



## guihenning

Toda língua que se traslada dum lugar ao outro, ao chegar e se estabilizar no destino, arcaíza-se. Toda língua evolui diariamente, e não seria diferente conosco. Acontece que até os portugueses chegarem, se estabelecerem, formar colônias, utilizar da língua comum e finalmente homogeneizar o português, leva muito tempo. E enquanto esse processo se fazia no Brasil, a língua na metrópole evoluía livre. De todas as características do português atual, so a pronúncia do ‘o’ final como ‘u’ já acontecia no século XVI. À época, os portugueses, especula-se, falavam melodicamente como falamos nós até hoje (há relatos), utilizavam bastante próclise, etc. Quando o Brasil finalmente teve o português como língua oficial, um retrato dum português de já quase duzentos anos, o europeu começou com inovações. Primeiro as nasais mudaram, ‘também’ passou a rimar com ‘mãe’ em Portugal, depois houve uma mudança no ritmo, depois a intensificação da redução das vogais. Isso os forçou a utilizarem mais da ênclise. Por último, já recentemente, abandonaram o erre rolado e deixaram de utilizar o gerúndio para ações contínuas no presente.
Embora as diferenças orais sejam as mais perceptíveis, o Brasil acompanha o português metropolitano nas inovações, mesmo sem a sua influência. Intensificamos a redução vocálica (deixou-se de pronunciar ‘’kázá’ para pronunciar ‘’kázâ’, o erre rolado desapareceu (também), o futuro do pretérito vem sendo substituído pelo imperfeito, etc. O ritmo é que não mudou muito, de modo que a próclise ainda nos seja o meio mais confortável de pronunciar.
De qualquer forma, o português é, em geral, conservador. Senão pelas mudanças fonéticas, ainda continua meio que o mesmo desde sempre. Agora já é palpite, mas daqui uns duzentos anos é provável que o português do Brasil seja parecido com o português europeu hodierno, porque é incrível como analogamente seguimos os passos deles. Parece até que plantaram as sementes das inovações e foram embora, nós só tivemos de esperar para que surtissem efeito.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Bela exposição! A questão linguística aguçou-me a curiosidade. A$$im que puder, retomo meus estudos no curso de Letras. No momento, as faturas do cartão de crédito chegam pontualmente com valores superiores aos três salários mínimos e alguns quebrados a que mensalmente tenho direito. O gasto? Livros didáticos e manutenção do velho automóvel (que não me leva a parte alguma, pois sempre pego carona com meu cunhado). Por que não o vendo? Porque ninguém compra.

Interessante a questão da pronúncia do "o" final que virou "u" e a anunciada extinção do futuro do pretérito em favor do imperfeito, extinção essa que da fala não tardará a chegar à escrita oportuna e triunfantemente.

Frases como "Deveríamos obedecer-lhes as diretivas" perderão o cetro (outrora) ricamente adornado para frases como "A gente devia obedecer os mandos deles/delas...", se um único exemplo servir de... exemplo. A fala, como sabemos, prevalecerá sobre a escrita. A exemplo disso, já temos automóveis que se deslocam com o comando da voz. E vice-versa. E por falar em versa, o Versa, em bem menos de 200 anos, se tornará ultrapassado por ter motor à combustão e, ainda que gritemos com ele, não sairá do lugar.

Do lugar também não sairão Sá e Irão, se não evoluírem linguisticamente, fato de que logo terão ciência, ao constatarem o próprio isolamento geolinguístico, e.g., Pernambuco.

Continuando, à fala não faltará o fôlego por que a escrita arfará em desespero; aos teclados de computador, também em franco desespero, não restará alternativa se não se atirarem a latas de lixo que, escancaradas, da calçada ao caminhão também se atirarão; canetas de todos os tipos os derradeiros passos seguir-lhes-ão, assim como todos os tratados e compêndios-vilipêndios, _ghosts all gone_ presos no passado.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

machadinho said:


> Televisão não, por favor, nem lá nem cá. Música e cinema sim.


Por que fazes pouco caso de tão esplêndido instrumento, no qual constam os mais excelentes gramáticos e eruditos da linguagem e das ciências, que é a televisão?

Um absurdo é o que é a tua sugestão, caro Machadinho.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Codinome, parece-me que machadinho tem características femininas inatas. Opinião por opinião, eu também me afastei da televisão. Aliás, afastei-a de mim. Aprendo muito mais frequentando este fórum aqui, por exemplo, e lendo os livros didáticos pelos quais paguei certa fortuna, embora tenha visto posteriormente edições gratuitamente disponibilizadas na Internet, fato esse que me deixou com um dos cantos da boca arriado.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bom dia para todos.



Esta ligação é para o Mario da Croacia. Eu gosto imenso de ouvir estes contos em português europeu, a minha variante predilecta. A linguagem empregada é clara e bastante simples mas eu sou italiano e para mim é muito mais fácil de perceber o português luso. Como já disse alguém, os contos para crianças ou infantis podem ser perfeitos para os que desejam aprender ou revisar a língua.
Cumprimentos. 

Quem se interessar, pode consultar este vídeo no site de vídeos:
''Era uma vez um rei''. (carochinha)


----------



## markomario

Olaszinhok said:


> Bom dia para todos.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta ligação é para o Mario da Croacia. Eu gosto imenso de ouvir estes contos em português europeu, a minha variante predilecta. A linguagem empregada é clara e bastante simples mas eu sou italiano e para mim é muito mais fácil de perceber o português luso. Como já disse alguém, os contos para crianças ou infantis podem ser perfeitos para os que desejam aprender ou revisar a língua.
> Cumprimentos.
> 
> Quem se interessar, por favor, consulte este título "Era uma vez um rei (carochinha)"' no site de vídeos.
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado. Quando abri a ligacao nao mostrou nada nem no computador nem no tablete. O problema com algum programa. Mas acho que encontrei - Era uma vez um Rei no youtube, uma animacao:
> "Era uma vez Rei com uma grande barriguinha. Comia, comia, e mais fome tinha. Bom dia senhor Rei. Como passa vossa Alteza. Se continua a comer tanto vai rebentar con certeza."
> 
> Nao sei se e' possivel abrir a ligacao:


----------



## steve2018

machadinho said:


> Ah, mano, porque, tipo, nossa.



Boa tarde

Isso foi bem engraçado, mas concordo que a TV nos últimos anos pouco acrescenta, pelo menos em questões culturais e de fato importantes.
Mas há canais da TV paga que ainda conseguem manter uma linha mais útil de fato.

Att.


----------



## ManOfWords

Olá pessoal, alguem poderia me passar algum (livro, artigo etc) que seja bem completo/profundo no assunto de que o portugues do Brasil é mais arcaico do que o de Portugal? ...


----------



## guihenning

Não creio que haja nada muito completo nesse tema. Os materiais a respeito disso costumam ser escassos. O que pode tentar fazer é escolher um determinado tópico, analisar a progressão história e comparar as variantes. Os quesitos gramaticais e sintáticos são mais difíceis, mas no quesito pronúncia é coisa fácil de achar.


----------



## ManOfWords

que pena!


----------



## guihenning

Na verdade, dizer que o português do Brasil é mais ‘arcaico’ é um termo muito geral e vago. Há quesitos e quesitos (além de sub-variantes). Eu, de maneira geral, não poria o pt-BR muito mais próximo do português medieval que o pt-PT. Apenas no quesito pronúncia e olhe lá.
Aspectos do português do Brasil “arcaizantes”:
1) a pronúncia de ‘e’ átono como (i) em todos os ambientes (gênti/gêntchi (gente)
2) o uso extensivo da próclise «eu te amo»
3) o ritmo dos falantes do sexo masculino
4) menor redução vocálica

Só isso. E tudo no ‘geral’. Para além disso, há aspectos que não são arcaizantes, mas que nos mantêm mais próximos do português medieval porque:
a) ainda utilizamos o gerúndio para ações duradouras no presente
b) ainda utilizamos maciçamente o condicional
c) preferimos a próclise

Depois há as inovações brasileiras:
1) palatalização de ’t’ e ‘d’ em posição átona e tônica (pronunciar ‘tchi’ em vez de ‘ti’).
2) próclise aos particípios «tinha me falado»
3) Próclise com imperativos e no início de frases «Me dá!», «me parece que sim»
4) [l] final ou em coda pronunciado como [w] “braziw'
5) nasalização de vogais antes de ’nh’ — pronunciar “montãnha”

O português lisboeta não entra aqui (exceto no (4), mas há aspectos arcaizantes no português europeu também:
1) nalgumas variantes, tem-se um ’s’ como o esse castelhano (esse beirão), levemente chiado com a ponta da língua em formato côncavo
2) nalgumas variantes, ‘paço’ e ‘passo’ não soam iguais
3) betacismo — nalguma variantes, não existe o fonema [v] (‘vaca’ pronuncia-se ‘baca’)
(4) o português europeu ainda mantém o timbre vocálico para diferenciar palavras que no Brasil tiveram o timbre neutralizado “pregar” tem variações ‘pr(é)gar’ e “pr(e)gar’, dependendo do contexto.
_
I_novações europeias:
1) Schwa em posições átonas da letra ‘e’ (e mudo)
2) uma vogal extremamente fechada, como em «menino»
3) ênclise ao auxiliar «ele vem-me ver»
4) nalgumas variantes, há neutralização de ê/é (algumas pessoas podem pronunciar ‘guilhêrme’, por exemplo)
5) aspiração de mais duma sílaba átona “p’r’tgál’ em vez de “purtugal” (pronúncia)
6) redução vocálica pré-tônica (pronunciar kulukar em vez de kolokar (colocar)) — isto também acontece no Brasil, com menor frequência —
7) o ditongo ‘em’  (em posição final) rima com o ditongo ‘ãe’ — “vem” e “mãe” rimam
8) o ditongo ‘ei’ é pronunciado como ‘âi’ — ‘beijo’ pronuncia-se ‘bâiju'
9) a constante preferência do ditongo ‘oi’ em detrimento de ‘ou’ — ‘papoila’ em vez de ‘papoula’, ‘loiça’ em vez de ‘louça’ (exceção: ‘dois’ (2) em vez de ‘dous’ ocorre em ambas as variantes) _[embora haja preferencia por ‘oi’, as variações com ‘ou’ são igualmente aceitas]_.
10) infinitivo gerundivo: “estou a falar”


Inovações de ambas as variantes:
1) fechar ‘a’ átono (pronunciar ‘kázâ’ em vez de ‘kázá’)
2) aspirar vogais átonas pós-tônicas “gat(h)u”, “kab(h)u” (gato; cabo) —soprar as vogais átonas finais sem pronunciá-las—
3) eliminar vogais átonas sucedidas por vogais tônicas “élé fêiâ” em vez de “élâ é fêiâ” (ela é feia)
4) preferência pelo imperfeito ao condicional em vários ambientes “eu queria” em vez de “eu quereria”, “eu ia amar” em vez de “eu iria amar/amaria”
5) redução vocálica pré-tônica (pronunciar kulukar em vez de kolokar (colocar)) — isto também acontece no Brasil, com menor frequência —
6) monotongação do ditongo ‘ou’, sendo pronunciado ‘ô’ na maior parte de ambas as variantes “eu sô” (eu sou)

No quesito vocabulário, tanto o Brasil quanto Portugal mantêm palavras antiquíssimas que caíram em desuso aqui ou lá. É dificil de medir. Com esta lista incompleta, eu diria que as maiores inovações ocorrem na pronúncia, mas ambas as variantes inovaram, logo, não somos assim tão mais próximos que eles do medievo. Ademais, o português europeu nortenho é notadamente arcaizante, talvez até mais que o brasileiro. Depende de que ponto se analisa.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A verdadeira língua arcaizante tanto em relação ao português luso como ao brasileiro é o galego, do qual ambas línguas derivam. Pessoalmente acredito que o brasileiro coloquial, aquele do dia-a-dia é muito inovador e até bastante simplificado do ponto de vista morfológico.


----------



## guihenning

Eu, particularmente, não faço distinção entre galego e português.

_Muito_ inovador em que sentido?


----------



## Carfer

Olaszinhok said:


> A verdadeira língua arcaizante tanto em relação ao português luso como ao brasileiro é o galego, do qual ambas línguas derivam. Pessoalmente acredito que o brasileiro coloquial, aquele do dia-a-dia é muito inovador e até bastante simplificado do ponto de vista morfológico.



Quer o português, nas suas variantes actuais, quer o galego moderno, derivam do galaico-português. Honestamente, acho que não tem muito sentido falar de '_arcaica_' em relação a qualquer variante do português actual. Nenhuma esteve parada no tempo e no decurso da evolução qualquer delas conservou e descartou elementos da língua originária. Não vejo como quantificar o nível de arcaísmo nem a que critério recorrer para poder dizer que uma é mais arcaica do que outra.


----------



## ManOfWords

guihenning said:


> Na verdade, dizer que o português do Brasil é mais ‘arcaico’ é um termo muito geral e vago. Há quesitos e quesitos (além de sub-variantes). Eu, de maneira geral, não poria o pt-BR muito mais próximo do português medieval que o pt-PT. Apenas no quesito pronúncia e olhe lá.
> Aspectos do português do Brasil “arcaizantes”:
> 1) a pronúncia de ‘e’ átono como (i) em todos os ambientes (gênti/gêntchi (gente)
> 2) o uso extensivo da próclise «eu te amo»
> 3) o ritmo dos falantes do sexo masculino
> 4) menor redução vocálica
> 
> Só isso. E tudo no ‘geral’. Para além disso, há aspectos que não são arcaizantes, mas que nos mantêm mais próximos do português medieval porque:
> a) ainda utilizamos o gerúndio para ações duradouras no presente
> b) ainda utilizamos maciçamente o condicional
> c) preferimos a próclise
> 
> Depois há as inovações brasileiras:
> 1) palatalização de ’t’ e ‘d’ em posição átona e tônica (pronunciar ‘tchi’ em vez de ‘ti’).
> 2) próclise aos particípios «tinha me falado»
> 3) Próclise com imperativos e no início de frases «Me dá!», «me parece que sim»
> 4) [l] final ou em coda pronunciado como [w] “braziw'
> 5) nasalização de vogais antes de ’nh’ — pronunciar “montãnha”
> 
> O português lisboeta não entra aqui (exceto no (4), mas há aspectos arcaizantes no português europeu também:
> 1) nalgumas variantes, tem-se um ’s’ como o esse castelhano (esse beirão), levemente chiado com a ponta da língua em formato côncavo
> 2) nalgumas variantes, ‘paço’ e ‘passo’ não soam iguais
> 3) betacismo — nalguma variantes, não existe o fonema [v] (‘vaca’ pronuncia-se ‘baca’)
> (4) o português europeu ainda mantém o timbre vocálico para diferenciar palavras que no Brasil tiveram o timbre neutralizado “pregar” tem variações ‘pr(é)gar’ e “pr(e)gar’, dependendo do contexto.
> _
> I_novações europeias:
> 1) Schwa em posições átonas da letra ‘e’ (e mudo)
> 2) uma vogal extremamente fechada, como em «menino»
> 3) ênclise ao auxiliar «ele vem-me ver»
> 4) nalgumas variantes, há neutralização de ê/é (algumas pessoas podem pronunciar ‘guilhêrme’, por exemplo)
> 5) aspiração de mais duma sílaba átona “p’r’tgál’ em vez de “purtugal” (pronúncia)
> 6) redução vocálica pré-tônica (pronunciar kulukar em vez de kolokar (colocar)) — isto também acontece no Brasil, com menor frequência —
> 7) o ditongo ‘em’  (em posição final) rima com o ditongo ‘ãe’ — “vem” e “mãe” rimam
> 8) o ditongo ‘ei’ é pronunciado como ‘âi’ — ‘beijo’ pronuncia-se ‘bâiju'
> 9) a constante preferência do ditongo ‘oi’ em detrimento de ‘ou’ — ‘papoila’ em vez de ‘papoula’, ‘loiça’ em vez de ‘louça’ (exceção: ‘dois’ (2) em vez de ‘dous’ ocorre em ambas as variantes) _[embora haja preferencia por ‘oi’, as variações com ‘ou’ são igualmente aceitas]_.
> 10) infinitivo gerundivo: “estou a falar”
> 
> 
> Inovações de ambas as variantes:
> 1) fechar ‘a’ átono (pronunciar ‘kázâ’ em vez de ‘kázá’)
> 2) aspirar vogais átonas pós-tônicas “gat(h)u”, “kab(h)u” (gato; cabo) —soprar as vogais átonas finais sem pronunciá-las—
> 3) eliminar vogais átonas sucedidas por vogais tônicas “élé fêiâ” em vez de “élâ é fêiâ” (ela é feia)
> 4) preferência pelo imperfeito ao condicional em vários ambientes “eu queria” em vez de “eu quereria”, “eu ia amar” em vez de “eu iria amar/amaria”
> 5) redução vocálica pré-tônica (pronunciar kulukar em vez de kolokar (colocar)) — isto também acontece no Brasil, com menor frequência —
> 6) monotongação do ditongo ‘ou’, sendo pronunciado ‘ô’ na maior parte de ambas as variantes “eu sô” (eu sou)
> 
> No quesito vocabulário, tanto o Brasil quanto Portugal mantêm palavras antiquíssimas que caíram em desuso aqui ou lá. É dificil de medir. Com esta lista incompleta, eu diria que as maiores inovações ocorrem na pronúncia, mas ambas as variantes inovaram, logo, não somos assim tão mais próximos que eles do medievo. Ademais, o português europeu nortenho é notadamente arcaizante, talvez até mais que o brasileiro. Depende de que ponto se analisa.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Quer o português, nas suas variantes actuais, quer o galego moderno, derivam do galaico-português. Honestamente, acho que não tem muito sentido falar de '_arcaica_' em relação a qualquer variante do português actual. Nenhuma esteve parada no tempo e no decurso da evolução qualquer delas conservou e descartou elementos da língua originária. Não vejo como quantificar o nível de arcaísmo nem a que critério recorrer para poder dizer que uma é mais arcaica do que outra.


Tive problemas com o email e com o fórum, e a resposta a este fio tinha ficado ‘pendurada’, agora é que vi.
Sim, de acordo (como só poderia estar). Embora a pergunta tenha sido sobre uma variante “arcaica”, ou melhor, “mais arcaica”, só esclareço que a lista que elaborei ilustra alguns elementos, a esmo, quer duma variante, quer doutra, apenas para fins de comparação e a nível de inovação ou conservadorismo do pt-BR ou do pt-PT em relação àquilo que se conhece como português medieval, clássico, camoniano, etc. É um método muito usado, com diferentes critérios, para se analisarem processos de evolução duma língua em relação a outra(s), mas não tem por objetivo ser categórico ou afirmar nada com contundência; o foco é o apreço e comparação dado um critério. Em métodos similares, diz-se que o francês é muito inovador em relação ao latim em vários quesitos, mormente no fonético, mas tem ortografia bastante conservadora. Noutros critérios, o italiano e o sardo são considerados (bem) mais foneticamente conservadores ao latim que o português ou o francês, por exemplo. Naturalmente que uma língua viva não pode ser arcaica e que, no caso em questão, ‘arcaizante’ e ‘arcaico’ não querem dizer a mesma coisa.


----------



## Olaszinhok

guihenning said:


> . Em métodos similares, diz-se que o francês é muito inovador em relação ao latim em vários quesitos, mormente no fonético, mas tem ortografia bastante conservadora. Noutros critérios, o italiano e o sardo são considerados (bem) mais foneticamente conservadores ao latim que o português ou o francês, por exemplo. Naturalmente que uma língua viva não pode ser arcaica e que, no caso em questão, ‘arcaizante’ e ‘arcaico’ não querem dizer a mesma coisa.


Além disso, arcaico e inovador são termos linguísticos; de facto há línguas mais ou menos inovadoras sob vários pontos de vista. Quanto ao uso do pronomes pessoais, sempre achei que o português europeu era mais conservador:
Por exemplo:
sempre que na frase se encontrem em contacto duas formas de pronome pessoal,  complemento directo e indirecto, elas contraem-se formando uma só palavra (em qualquer tempo verbal).
ex: Já li o livro. Posso emprestar-to ( te o )
                 Encontraste a peça? Então dá-ma. (me a)

Quando a forma verbal estiver no futuro ou no modo condicional, o pronome coloca-se entre o radical do verbo e as terminações verbais (-ia, -ias, -ia, -íamos, -íeis, –iam). No entanto, como o radical termina em R, este cai e o pronome ganha um L, tomando a forma -lo, -la, -los, -las.

          ex: Eu levaria a bicicleta para a escola. > Eu levá-la-ia para a escola.
               Tu convidarias os teus amigos para a festa. > Tu convidá-los-ias para a festa.

Em brasileiro esta formas não se usam, só num registo muito formal. Já sei que alguém vai dizer que até em Portugal não são muito comuns, nomeadamente os pronomes mesoclíticos. 
Também as formas verbais da segunda pessoa do singular: _fazes, cantas, cantaste, preferias, se tu fizeres_, já não pertencem ao brasileiro standard.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Tive problemas com o email e com o fórum, e a resposta a este fio tinha ficado ‘pendurada’, agora é que vi.
> Sim, de acordo (como só poderia estar). Embora a pergunta tenha sido sobre uma variante “arcaica”, ou melhor, “mais arcaica”, só esclareço que a lista que elaborei ilustra alguns elementos, a esmo, quer duma variante, quer doutra, apenas para fins de comparação e a nível de inovação ou conservadorismo do pt-BR ou do pt-PT em relação àquilo que se conhece como português medieval, clássico, camoniano, etc. É um método muito usado, com diferentes critérios, para se analisarem processos de evolução duma língua em relação a outra(s), mas não tem por objetivo ser categórico ou afirmar nada com contundência; o foco é o apreço e comparação dado um critério. Em métodos similares, diz-se que o francês é muito inovador em relação ao latim em vários quesitos, mormente no fonético, mas tem ortografia bastante conservadora. Noutros critérios, o italiano e o sardo são considerados (bem) mais foneticamente conservadores ao latim que o português ou o francês, por exemplo. Naturalmente que uma língua viva não pode ser arcaica e que, no caso em questão, ‘arcaizante’ e ‘arcaico’ não querem dizer a mesma coisa.



Mas eu também não discordo de si nem estava a pensar no seu post quando escrevi o meu. Estava antes a pensar, genericamente, nesta mania das tabelas classificativas, quem é mais ou quem é menos qualquer coisa, quem é melhor ou quem é pior, se estamos em primeiro, em quarto ou em último lugar numa qualquer lista absurda, que habitualmente serve para afagar o ego nacionalista de uns ou para dar largas à auto-comiseração em que tantos outros dos nossos compatriotas gostam de mergulhar e de que tantos e tão descabelados exemplos encontramos aqui pela net, sem que isso contribua para resolver problema algum. Comparar o percurso evolutivo das línguas é cientificamente útil, mas acho que não deve dar lugar a juízos de valor como '_arcaico_', com toda a carga negativa que o termo comporta, para referir línguas que fazem o seu caminho de acordo com o seu próprio tempo, o seu próprio ritmo e as suas circunstâncias.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Mas eu também não discordo de si nem estava a pensar no seu post quando escrevi o meu.


Sim, sim, não escrevi o esclarecimento como forma de tentar rebater nada do que disse, longe disso. Citei a sua mensagem para que a minha resposta não ficasse ‘solta' e porque as observações que fez no #28 foram úteis. Lá para o início do fio, eu já tinha usado a palavra ‘arcaizante’ e provavelmente daí veio a pergunta com o termo ‘arcaico’. A divergência começou aqui. Como eu fiz a lista utilizando aquele primeiro termo em vez deste último e como o seu post chamava atenção para esse fato, achei por bem esclarecer para que não se suscitassem dúvidas futuras, nem para que algum futuro leitor pensasse que eu tenha feito lista para afirmar que há uma variante mais ou menos arcaica do que a outra.


----------



## Nino83

Olá a todos.
O português europeu tem outras caraterísticas arcaizantes.
1) diferença entre vogais abertas e fechadas em posição átona:
g[a]nho, g[a]nhar vs. b[ɐ]nho, b[ɐ]nhar => gadanho > gaanho. Só em genovês a vogal fica longa => goâgno[gu'aːɲu] goâgnâ [guaː'ɲaː]
pr[ɛ]gar vs. pr[ɯ̽]gar => predicare > preegar
c[ɔ]ração vs c[u]ração => coloração > cooração
2) diferençã entre /é, ó/ e /ê, ô/ antes de consoante nasal em sílaba aberta: António vs Antônio 

Portanto cada variante tem caraterísticas arcaizantes e inovadoras.


----------

